# 12x12x18 Exo-terra Vivarium Question



## Pipi24 (Jul 6, 2007)

What darts will be able to live in a 12x12x18 Exo-terra and how many?

I want to have 2 or 3 of these with different frogs in them but not sure what species can live in that small environment. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Beau (May 12, 2007)

I have an 18" cube exo-terra. It was the first tank I bought for my frogs. To tell you the truth, I'm not a big fan. I like that they open in front and that they're available at any pet store. But I had to tape the openings in the front so that the flies wouldn't escape. It doesn't really look great like that. The top cover is not completely square, It took a few tries to get the glass to fit just right. I have a few other regular tanks that I put a lid from First Class Aquatics on and they seem to work much better for me. 

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm


----------



## Pipi24 (Jul 6, 2007)

hmm ok, well what can fit in a 10 or maybe 20 gallon tank. See, I want to get two different frogs and keep them in separate tanks but I don't want the tanks to be too huge. The frogs I have been looking at are the leucomelas and some kind of pumilio. Is a 10 gallon ok for maybe two of each in separate tanks? I do like the tincs but from what I have read they need more floor space. Is that true? I would really like a pair of tincs.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

10 gallons are too small, IMO. I would reccommend going with a 20 gallon high for two leucs, *maybe* three, but two would deffinetly be better. 

Leucs are perfect beginner frogs, but pumilio aren't the best... Maybe something like a pair of vents or imi's would be better to get before taking on some pumilio. Both vents and imi's are great beginner thumbnails, and a pair of vents or imi's would go great in a 20 gallon vert.


----------



## Pipi24 (Jul 6, 2007)

ok thanks, looks like i'm gonna go with a 20 gallon and get some leucs. I really like those alot and from all the things i read they are good beginner frogs. Thanks for the input.


----------

